
Freeman Dyson Takes on the Climate Establishment - rglovejoy
http://www.e360.yale.edu/content/feature.msp?id=2151
======
brc
Two great points : 1) the models are untestable, and contain, by necessity, a
large number of fudge factors 2) not all change is necessarily bad or
destructive

------
gruseom
A good, substantial interview that gives a lot of background on Dyson's views.

